# 10 Secret OLL Algorithms// You Should Know



## Human Cuber (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## qwr (Feb 10, 2021)

Secret? Do you even know what that word means?
Also these alg executions should be a crime, they're so bad, even for my standards 
You even got some of the algs wrong such as the pi OLL (should be U' instead of U). I stopped watching there


----------



## Human Cuber (Feb 10, 2021)

qwr said:


> Secret? Do you even know what that word means?
> Also these alg executions should be a crime, they're so bad, even for my standards
> You even got some of the algs wrong such as the pi OLL (should be U' instead of U). I stopped watching there


hahahah, thats just an alg for my yt channel to grow bro, btw it also base on your level to use all this alg as well. As for the U and U' it depends because there is still cuber using U' as U. Lastly, do you knw why you got just a little audience on your yt channel, because you are not using the yt alg as well, is not about stndards is about the level between your audience, my audience normally is a beginner. hahaha that is why your yt never grows

But, still a glad thanks for your respond, I will improve it


----------



## qwr (Feb 10, 2021)

Human Cuber said:


> As for the U and U' it depends because there is still cuber using U' as U.


????

and I make videos on what I want (and at least I don't put straight up wrong info in my videos)


----------



## Humble Cuber (Feb 10, 2021)

Human Cuber said:


>


I agree with what @qwr said but one other thing, you shouldn't post a new thread for each individual video, which causes lots of clutter in the fourms, please just make one thread for your whole YouTube chanel


----------



## qwr (Feb 10, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> I agree with what @qwr said but one other thing, you shouldn't post a new thread for each individual video, which causes lots of clutter in the fourms, please just make one thread for your whole YouTube chanel


I don't think the admins care. It's been brought up many times and they have never said anything about it, even on the pinned thread.


----------



## Humble Cuber (Feb 10, 2021)

qwr said:


> I don't think the admins care. It's been brought up many times and they have never said anything about it, even on the pinned thread.


True, but still it does get annoying if somone has like 20 different threads for each individual video


----------



## qwr (Feb 10, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> True, but still it does get annoying if somone has like 20 different threads for each individual video


you've foiled my nefarious plan to boost my viewership numbers


----------



## Human Cuber (Feb 10, 2021)

qwr said:


> ????
> 
> and I make videos on what I want (and at least I don't put straight up wrong info in my videos)


is a alg not wrong info, dont tell me that you have no idea what it means bro my god, hahaaha , like example of BMW, it comes out a car with a title of the best suv in the world, but is it the best suv? think about it, this is not wrong info is just an expression, or else you should ask your teacher to teach you a bit on those branding alg



Humble Cuber said:


> I agree with what @qwr said but one other thing, you shouldn't post a new thread for each individual video, which causes lots of clutter in the fourms, please just make one thread for your whole YouTube chanel


hhahaha thanks for that bro tqtqt, i will try that out, but one thing is others did the same lolz, hahahah, do you think that you should ask everybody so? hehehhee


----------



## qwr (Feb 10, 2021)

Human Cuber said:


> is a alg not wrong info, dont tell me that you have no idea what it means bro my god, hahaaha , like example of BMW, it comes out a car with a title of the best suv in the world, but is it the best suv? think about it, this is not wrong info is just an expression, or else you should ask your teacher to teach you a bit on those branding alg


if you're making a *tutorial* on OLL algs then it's not "branding" to write them incorrectly
I can't believe I have to explain this


----------



## Human Cuber (Feb 10, 2021)

qwr said:


> if you're making a *tutorial* on OLL algs then it's not "branding" to write them incorrectly
> I can't believe I have to explain this


hahaha, actually you dont really need to comment everything about others post, because if you are so good at cubing so damn ass pro, i should knw your name, instead . So, lets talk about this, if my "tutorial" alg is wrong which i mean my branding, you shouldnt watch my video bro hhahahah, you sounds like giving a big slap to yourself, because of my "wrong info" which you mean, just drop me a 1 free views, so thank you about that bro, I knw you are a nice guys, you give me the proper info for me to recorrect, but somehow, sometimes we dont really need to point out everything to others


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 10, 2021)

the video overall isn't AS BAD, but those finger tricks on certain oll cases can improve.


----------



## qwr (Feb 10, 2021)

Human Cuber said:


> hahaha, actually you dont really need to comment everything about others post, because if you are so good at cubing so damn ass pro, i should knw your name, instead . So, lets talk about this, if my "tutorial" alg is wrong which i mean my branding, you shouldnt watch my video bro hhahahah, you sounds like giving a big slap to yourself, because of my "wrong info" which you mean, just drop me a 1 free views, so thank you about that bro, I knw you are a nice guys, you give me the proper info for me to recorrect, but somehow, sometimes we dont really need to point out everything to others


I give everyone's channel a fair chance, but each post of yours becomes more and more unintelligible...


----------



## Human Cuber (Feb 10, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> the video overall isn't AS BAD, but those finger tricks on certain oll cases can improve.


tqqq brrooo, noted hahahha



qwr said:


> I give everyone's channel a fair chance, but each post of yours becomes more and more unintelligible...


hahahhah not bad not bad, just somehow dont really give too much of your self expression to others, we are still trying hard though
bro, you can try out my way to grow on your yt and you will knw about it all


----------



## Human Cuber (Feb 10, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> Dude can you please just chill out, this is no place to get heated.


im not the one should chill out bro, im not the one to start to business


----------



## carcass (Feb 10, 2021)

Not all criticism is hating.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 10, 2021)

weird execution and fingertricks.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 10, 2021)

Human Cuber said:


> hahahhah not bad not bad, just somehow dont really give too much of your self expression to others, we are still trying hard though
> bro, you can try out my way to grow on your yt and you will knw about it all


At this point, with your immaturity and wrong info, I think you’ve given enough of your “self expression” to all of us just by making this post.


----------



## Human Cuber (Feb 10, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> At this point, with your immaturity and wrong info, I think you’ve given enough of your “self expression” to all of us just by making this post.


hahah if you dont really get it u can just s u dont really need to comment stuff


----------



## qwr (Feb 10, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> weird execution and fingertricks.


My guy turned the regripless pi OLL (which had videos of execution when I started cubing around 2010) into one with FOUR regrips! One of the first things beginners should learn is that just because an alg says R2, you can also do R2' to the same effect.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 10, 2021)

Human Cuber said:


> hahah if you dont really get it u can just s u dont really need to comment stuff


Don’t worry. I’ve set you on my ignore list so you don’t have to worry about me commenting anymore lol. I don’t deal with immaturity and ignorance these days.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Feb 10, 2021)

ngl, what i found most offensive in the video was calling Fw m'


----------



## u Cube (Feb 10, 2021)

Human Cuber said:


> Lastly, do you knw why you got just a little audience on your yt channel, because you are not using the yt alg as well, is not about stndards is about the level between your audience, my audience normally is a beginner. hahaha that is why your yt never grows
> 
> But, still a glad thanks for your respond, I will improve it


So we've both been uploading for around 3 years, you a bit longer but that doesn't really matter. Let me tell you I've never had to use wrong notation and algs with 4 regrips in them for branding to get over 5 times the subscribers you have. I'm not trying to be rude but don't make fun of people who aren't growing as fast as you on youtube, there are many factors that lead to a successful channel and it's hard to get them all right. Second of all, beginners shouldn't be learning stuff like that, it will just make it harder for them to learn the actual good execution later on. A healthy dose of accepting constructive criticism could go a long way for you and your channel.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 10, 2021)

They are not secrets. They are just basic OLL algs which you cant manage to execute properly
Execept it.


----------



## Humble Cuber (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm sorry but I just have to agree with u cube here, I've never made content with bad algs to "market" my content. But I still have a pretty successful yt channel. You also shouldn't say the reason someone's channel isn't growing is because they don't post your kind of content that appeals to the "yt alg" although it mainly has to appeal to Cubers mainly, and tbh it's not currently. No hate here though, I don't want to discourage anyone from making a Cubing yt channel and growing it, because I understand how much fun it is. But some of the stuff you said, you reacted immature by kinda of insulting others content in a way.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Feb 10, 2021)

@Human Cuber I must say that you are not making a good first impression on the forums. First of all, I find it very hard to understand what you are saying in a lot of your posts. Obviously you don’t need to have perfect grammar, but please try to speak in intelligible sentences. Second, learn to take criticism. People who criticize you are trying to help you. Responding by denying the problem or making fun of the person is rude and not ok.
Third, while self promotion is ok, I am of the opinion that you should establish yourself as a good member before self promoting. More people will take you seriously if you do.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 10, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> I'm sorry but I just have to agree with u cube here, I've never made content with bad algs to "market" my content. But I still have a pretty successful yt channel. You also shouldn't say the reason someone's channel isn't growing is because they don't post your kind of content that appeals to the "yt alg" which tbh it has to appeal to Cubers mainly, and tbh it's not currently. No hate here though, I don't want to discourage anyone from making a Cubing yt channel and growing it, because I understand his much fun it is. But some of the stuff you said, you reacted immature by kinda of insulting others content in a way.


You were not trying to follow the yt alg but I still stumbled across you on my yt, and I subscribed back when you had 250 subs. If I came across @Human Cuber I probably would not subscribe.


----------



## Humble Cuber (Feb 10, 2021)

@Human Cuber I really do hope you understand that we're just giving constructive criticism and not trying to insult or target you or your channel. I just wanted to say that because it can come across that way and feeling like that can make some people leave the community which nobody wants.


----------



## Human Cuber (Feb 10, 2021)

haiyaaa, bunch of comments, damnn, i just started this blog for less than 72 hours. So crazy though, ok so actually I change those alg not because I like the way I want is because it will be easier for the ppl in my country to learn and they knw what I mean easier, hahaah we live in different country though, so you dont really knw what is it, but still a glad thanks to you guys, for helping mw to solve all this kind of problems i appreciate that, just somehow a healthy dose doesnt mean that you can heal the patient that way

I choose to post not to receive rude comments by others i just want to share my videos to others, actually it all start off because of one of the guy, just split some bad comments out, somehow we can think another way round, we dont really need to make those sentences to drop others down, instead we can use another way to show others the rights



Humble Cuber said:


> @Human Cuber I really do hope you understand that we're just giving constructive criticism and not trying to insult or target you or your channel. I just wanted to say that because it can come across that way and feeling like that can make some people leave the community which nobody wants.


tq so muchhh humble, that is why i said somehow we can really comment on another way round, but as u can see look at those guys start to split everything up, that is why i dont really like it, because we hv different standard on cubing, like for those that gave out rude comments, i would really like to ask are you a world record holder? if yes i would really appreciate though
I make my own alg because i would like to chg the complicated alg that we are learning right now to something simple, I came across 3x3 for 3 years although im not a professional, but im frustrated with the alg that we are learning, and i found out that my friends get hard to understand tthose alg , so after i chg those alg to another way, my friends and families get easier to understand them, and i decided to post it on yt for more ppl to knw them, thats why i said, dont judge something before u really knw them, im not talking about u humble, you are a great cubing ytber but i mean to those rude ppl. lastly tq so much humble


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 10, 2021)

Human Cuber said:


>


do you think 
secret=standard ?
Also it isn't "branding" to call a cow a horse


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 10, 2021)

Human Cuber said:


> to ask are you a world record holder? if yes i would really appreciate though


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 10, 2021)

Human Cuber said:


> tq so muchhh humble, that is why i said somehow we can really comment on another way round, but as u can see look at those guys start to split everything up, that is why i dont really like it, because we hv different standard on cubing, like for those that gave out rude comments, i would really like to ask are you a world record holder? if yes i would really appreciate though
> I make my own alg because i would like to chg the complicated alg that we are learning right now to something simple, I came across 3x3 for 3 years although im not a professional, but im frustrated with the alg that we are learning, and i found out that my friends get hard to understand tthose alg , so after i chg those alg to another way, my friends and families get easier to understand them, and i decided to post it on yt for more ppl to knw them, thats why i said, dont judge something before u really knw them, im not talking about u humble, you are a great cubing ytber but i mean to those rude ppl. lastly tq so much humble


I am going to translate that as:
"I made my own alg to confuse people with a version that won't solve the case"


----------



## Nmile7300 (Feb 10, 2021)

Human Cuber said:


> haiyaaa, bunch of comments, damnn, i just started this blog for less than 72 hours. So crazy though, ok so actually I change those alg not because I like the way I want is because it will be easier for the ppl in my country to learn and they knw what I mean easier, hahaah we live in different country though, so you dont really knw what is it, but still a glad thanks to you guys, for helping mw to solve all this kind of problems i appreciate that, just somehow a healthy dose doesnt mean that you can heal the patient that way





Human Cuber said:


> I choose to post not to receive rude comments by others i just want to share my videos to others, actually it all start off because of one of the guy, just split some bad comments out, somehow we can think another way round, we dont really need to make those sentences to drop others down, instead we can use another way to show others the rights





Human Cuber said:


> tq so muchhh humble, that is why i said somehow we can really comment on another way round, but as u can see look at those guys start to split everything up, that is why i dont really like it, because we hv different standard on cubing, like for those that gave out rude comments, i would really like to ask are you a world record holder? if yes i would really appreciate though
> I make my own alg because i would like to chg the complicated alg that we are learning right now to something simple, I came across 3x3 for 3 years although im not a professional, but im frustrated with the alg that we are learning, and i found out that my friends get hard to understand tthose alg , so after i chg those alg to another way, my friends and families get easier to understand them, and i decided to post it on yt for more ppl to knw them, thats why i said, dont judge something before u really knw them, im not talking about u humble, you are a great cubing ytber but i mean to those rude ppl. lastly tq so much humble


It’s obvious you didn’t listen to me when I told you to speak in intelligible sentences. I literally can’t understand this. Also please stop saying things about “rude comments”. We are trying to be kind, respectful, and helpful. No one here is being rude except you.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 10, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Also it isn't "branding" to call a cow a horse


Deep question


----------



## qwr (Feb 10, 2021)

Human Cuber said:


> So crazy though, ok so actually I change those alg not because I like the way I want is because it will be easier for the ppl in my country to learn and they knw what I mean easier, hahaah we live in different country though, so you dont really knw what is it



I didn't know people in different countries learned different algs


----------



## carcass (Feb 10, 2021)

@Humble Cuber I love that you live up to your name


----------



## Humble Cuber (Feb 10, 2021)

carcass said:


> @Humble Cuber I love that you live up to your name


Lol thank you!


----------



## Human Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I am going to translate that as:
> "I made my own alg to confuse people with a version that won't solve the case"


Hhaiyaaa so wwhat bro seriously, if you dont really like it you can just keep silent bro dont really need to point out



SH03L4C3 said:


> View attachment 14870


wow, but I dont think you are the top 5 in the record though, i dont even saw your name in the list, what record you get? the best criticism worldd record?


----------



## carcass (Feb 11, 2021)

Dude, not all publicity is good publicity. I thought everyone knew that.


----------



## Human Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

carcass said:


> Dude, not all publicity is good publicity. I thought everyone knew that.


hahaha thankss bro, i knw that but somehow, haiyaaa, some of them are too free

Lastly, I would like to say something right here! First of all tq for you guys respond to all of threads I really appreciate that, you gave me some the ideas may I never even thought before tq so much, especially to @Humble Cuber you gave me the best ideas and op as well. but i would like to say to those who really want to make me "viral" if you dont really like my post you can just keep it silent, don really need to comment it out tq, if you really want to help me out you can give out comments like @Humble Cuber gave a healthy dose, instead of giving out toxic tq, if not im kind of really get viral hahahaahhaah


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 11, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Also please stop saying things about “rude comments”. We are trying to be kind, respectful, and helpful. No one here is being rude except you.


:thinking:

I think I've said this in another thread before: you don't need _everyone_ to dogpile on a new member for not being familiar with community standards. Even if the criticism is constructive, receiving so much criticism at once can be overwhelming.

…

But to be honest, _what the hell_ is going on here. @Human Cuber, you need to take criticism and learn from it, not constantly make excuses for yourself, while painting yourself as an oppressed underdog or whatever it is you're trying to pull off. Please don't do that; you're not going to gain much sympathy points.


----------



## Human Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> :thinking:
> 
> I think I've said this in another thread before: you don't need _everyone_ to dogpile on a new member for not being familiar with community standards. Even if the criticism is constructive, receiving so much criticism at once can be overwhelming.
> 
> ...


tq so much, but this is not excuses brooo, is not about this at all is about how they came out those words and stuff, receiving comment is a great sign, but receiving something toxic, hmmmmm is this an excuses? i dont think so, because i would rather pick up a healthy comment like urs instead of those who keeep spliting toxic to a new comer, i just started this acc, who the hell are those guys, i dont even knw, and i dont want to knw, i dont even commented a single word on their threads broo, as you see what the hell is going on ? hmmmm, i hv no idea @xyzzy


----------



## qwr (Feb 11, 2021)

if you join and immediately start advertising your youtube (as opposed to engaging in some genuine discussion), don't be surprised when people critique it


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

Human Cuber said:


> tq so much, but this is not excuses brooo, is not about this at all is about how they came out those words and stuff, receiving comment is a great sign, but receiving something toxic, hmmmmm is this an excuses? i dont think so, because i would rather pick up a healthy comment like urs instead of those who keeep spliting toxic to a new comer, i just started this acc, who the hell are those guys, i dont even knw, and i dont want to knw, i dont even commented a single word on their threads broo, as you see what the hell is going on ? hmmmm, i hv no idea @xyzzy


Please, you have been told multiple times. Try to write understandable sentences. If you want the toxicity to stop try saying something like:
"Thank you for pointing out some things I can work on. Next time I post a video I will try to remember this."


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 11, 2021)

Ok I didn’t want to get involved in this, and thought that someone else would mention this, but nobody has so I will.
To start, maybe try giving the rules a read, like you were supposed to when you joined.








Forum Rules


Rules for the community forum.




www.speedsolving.com




If you did read them, you will see that there are mutiple rules that you are breaking. To start, you are breaking the multiposting rule, you can click the “+ quote” button and then click insert quotes when posting to quote multiple people in one post. Another rule you are breaking is the grammar rule (1b) I will quote the rules here “aditionally, do not post content that is excessively vulgar...” If you don’t know what vulgar means, it means to be lacking sophistication, or being unrefined, eg. using abreviations such as lol, acc, knw, etc. Aditionally, take the time to make sure your posts are grammatically correct, and are being spelled correctly. You can very well be welcomed, but also be prepared for constructive criticism. Every channel on this forums can benefit from constructive criticism, it makes you videos better. One thing that will not be accepted though, is clickbait. It doesn’t look good to the Youtube algorithm, especially if everyone dislikes the video because they came for revolutionary “secret” algorithms that are just standard algs that everyone has been using for year. This being said, if you are unwilling to accept constructive criticism, you are better off finding somewhere else to post your videos. 

TLDR: Don’t post your videos if you can’t accept criticism and read the forum rules.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 11, 2021)

Human Cuber said:


> hahaha, actually you dont really need to comment everything about others post, because if you are so good at cubing so damn ass pro, i should knw your name, instead . So, lets talk about this, if my "tutorial" alg is wrong which i mean my branding, you shouldnt watch my video bro hhahahah, you sounds like giving a big slap to yourself, because of my "wrong info" which you mean, just drop me a 1 free views, so thank you about that bro, I knw you are a nice guys, you give me the proper info for me to recorrect, but somehow, sometimes we dont really need to point out everything to others





Human Cuber said:


> tqqq brrooo, noted hahahha
> 
> 
> hahahhah not bad not bad, just somehow dont really give too much of your self expression to others, we are still trying hard though
> bro, you can try out my way to grow on your yt and you will knw about it all





Human Cuber said:


> im not the one should chill out bro, im not the one to start to business





Human Cuber said:


> hahah if you dont really get it u can just s u dont really need to comment stuff





Human Cuber said:


> haiyaaa, bunch of comments, damnn, i just started this blog for less than 72 hours. So crazy though, ok so actually I change those alg not because I like the way I want is because it will be easier for the ppl in my country to learn and they knw what I mean easier, hahaah we live in different country though, so you dont really knw what is it, but still a glad thanks to you guys, for helping mw to solve all this kind of problems i appreciate that, just somehow a healthy dose doesnt mean that you can heal the patient that way
> 
> I choose to post not to receive rude comments by others i just want to share my videos to others, actually it all start off because of one of the guy, just split some bad comments out, somehow we can think another way round, we dont really need to make those sentences to drop others down, instead we can use another way to show others the rights
> 
> ...





Human Cuber said:


> hahaha thankss bro, i knw that but somehow, haiyaaa, some of them are too free





Human Cuber said:


> Lastly, I would like to say something right here! First of all tq for you guys respond to all of threads I really appreciate that, you gave me some the ideas may I never even thought before tq so much, especially to @Humble Cuber you gave me the best ideas and op as well. but i would like to say to those who really want to make me "viral" if you dont really like my post you can just keep it silent, don really need to comment it out tq, if you really want to help me out you can give out comments like @Humble Cuber gave a healthy dose, instead of giving out toxic tq, if not im kind of really get viral hahahaahhaah





Human Cuber said:


> tq so much, but this is not excuses brooo, is not about this at all is about how they came out those words and stuff, receiving comment is a great sign, but receiving something toxic, hmmmmm is this an excuses? i dont think so, because i would rather pick up a healthy comment like urs instead of those who keeep spliting toxic to a new comer, i just started this acc, who the hell are those guys, i dont even knw, and i dont want to knw, i dont even commented a single word on their threads broo, as you see what the hell is going on ? hmmmm, i hv no idea @xyzzy




At first I was laughing. Then I realized that you're probably older than 4.


Decent quality video overall, but the title is misleading and clickbait-y (which people in the Cubing community aren't a huge fan of, even though it's popular and effective in YT) and the algs+execs you give aren't that great.


Also, this is supposed to be a child-friendly forum (as in, under 10 years old in some cases), so please refrain from even slight swearing


----------



## ProStar (Feb 11, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Ok I didn’t want to get involved in this, and thought that someone else would mention this, but nobody has so I will.
> To start, maybe try giving the rules a read, like you were supposed to when you joined.
> 
> 
> ...



I mostly agree with this, except that clickbait _does_ work on YouTube; that's why it's so popular.


I'd also like to note that "vulgar" doesn't necessarily mean you're breaking the rules by using abbreviations or misspelling something (or to an extreme, missing a comma). If it did, we'd probably all be banned by now. "Vulgar" usually refers to (in writing at least) crude language, particularly swearing.


----------

